# Gehäuseklappe 5,25 "



## asmodis! (6. September 2003)

Hi Leutz,

zerfleischt mich nicht gleich, aber ich such eine Gehäuseklappe für einen 5,25" Schacht. Das ganze soll so ausschauen, das ich auf die Klappe direkt draufdrücke, und sie dann aufgeht. (Also so wie bei manchen Fernsehern)

Zu Erklärung:
Ich will die Lüfterkontrolle und diverse Displays verstecken, das ganze Gehäuse soll im Stealth Mode gebaut werden. Wenn möglich würde ich gern das gleiche auch für den 3,5 " Schacht haben, also, kann mir irgendwer helfen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus
MFG
asmo


----------



## fluessig (6. September 2003)

da denke ich mal zum nachrüsten hast du da keine guten karten. Medion hat bei Aldi glaub ich mal diese silbernen Tower verkauft, an denen man das so absenken konnte. 
Am besten du suchst einen Tower bei dem sowas schon dabei ist.


----------



## asmodis! (8. September 2003)

Das mit dem gleich kaufen wird nich einfach, da mir jemand den äusseren Teil des Gehäuses aus Blech biegt und verchromt, ich muss also alles nachbauen....


----------

